# Past Activity Adjustments



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

I got this Past Activity Adjustment today for approximately $30 from last week. I’ve asked Uber about it, and it makes no sense to me. The things they said cause it, don’t apply to me and our area. I asked for a breakdown and they took most of it from my tips! And the rest from the base ride pay. Could someone explain this to me? The obvious answer is they didn’t have the funds, so they take it back from the drivers? After I used my gas, time, car maintenance etc? TIA.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh damm... that sucks. Some drivers have been having difficult with cashing out because uber has not been able to collect money from pax. What did the message from uber exactly say?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

This is a very good reason to maintain a spreadsheet. All trips and tips.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

We understand that it is important to be paid out your earnings.

I have reviewed the details of your payment as well as the screenshots and would like to inform you that the amount of $$22.98 has been deducted from your payment for the period ending 6/9/2019 for rollover adjustments. Rollover adjustments occur when you have a negative balance from a previous earning period. A negative balance occurs when your expenses exceed your trip earnings in a given week.

Rollover adjustments are similar to rolling balances on credit cards -- if your credit card payment is less than the amount owed on the card, the remaining balance will be rolled over to the following statement.

Outstanding balances appear on the following weeks payment statement as "Rollover adjustments." Common reasons for rollover balances include: fuel card charges, Uber vehicle solution deductions, trip adjustments, or other miscellaneous partner expenses. Rollover adjustments may also be used offset excess cash collected on trips (in applicable cash cities).

Rollover adjustments often occur when the amount withdrawn via Instant Pay and direct deposit exceed the amount owed (via fuel card, vehicle solutions, or other charges).

The rollover adjustment outstanding balance is automatically removed from your account the next time you earn, rather than charging you for these negative payments.

Thanks for being understandi

None of this makes sense to me. And the CC analogy is crazy. Since when is pay based on my expenses that I pay out of my pocket??



911 Guy said:


> This is a very good reason to maintain a spreadsheet. All trips and tips.


What would that prove?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Disgusted38 said:


> We understand that it is important to be paid out your earnings.
> 
> I have reviewed the details of your payment as well as the screenshots and would like to inform you that the amount of $$22.98 has been deducted from your payment for the period ending 6/9/2019 for rollover adjustments. Rollover adjustments occur when you have a negative balance from a previous earning period. A negative balance occurs when your expenses exceed your trip earnings in a given week.
> 
> ...


Are you in a rental?

It would allow you to identify the specific discrepancies and details allowing your own analysis..


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> Are you in a rental?
> 
> It would allow you to identify the specific discrepancies and details allowing your own analysis..


No, my car.

Im Just very confused...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I got a $3.07 adjustment today......to the good however.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Disgusted38 said:


> We understand that it is important to be paid out your earnings.
> 
> I have reviewed the details of your payment as well as the screenshots and would like to inform you that the amount of $$22.98 has been deducted from your payment for the period ending 6/9/2019 for rollover adjustments. Rollover adjustments occur when you have a negative balance from a previous earning period. A negative balance occurs when your expenses exceed your trip earnings in a given week.
> 
> ...


It was probably a fare adjustment. Someone claimed you picked up the wrong rider or something.

Go through your recent rides and find the ond that was adjusted and dispute it.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

yeah these cowards do that with no notice from a no reply email address, i always get it back or make sure i get it back from future rides. its theft they can eadily take it out their cut that they take without providing anything but a connection but some genius said lets take it out of labors end since they provided all the expenses.

they know most drivers wont waste the hour on a phone or 50 emails to get it back so they probably do it millions of times per day

for a $22 reversal you could if went 40 miles out of the way or extra to the trip & at .60 a mile still wouldn't be legal pay lmao


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

U can’t get into a tizzy every time uber reaches into your pocket.
Drivers are powerless and Uber knows it
Quit and 300 newbies take ur place
??Manage your expectations of a crap ? gig?


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> U can't get into a tizzy every time uber reaches into your pocket.
> Drivers are powerless and Uber knows it
> Quit and 300 newbies take ur place
> ??Manage your expectations of a crap ? gig?


i dont get in a tizzy i get it back by getting a cancel fee when i could of taken the ride and or by long hauling, charging a rider an xl fee instead of an x fee, & a million other things to make the dollar they stole from me cost them least 10 times more

i find it funny they can steal money from me & actually think I wont do anything aboot it, i actually plan some days around their previous thefts lol my "job" has become taking people to the airport an sabotaging every other ride for about 4 years it seems to have cut 60+ billiom from their "valuation" & market cap

oh well its not like they were going to "share" it with the labor that made it


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

They did it again this week for $5 I can't seem to find where they are taking it... I'm kinda sick of this, and I know I can't get them to not do it.... so that's the most frustrating part. This sucks!!



Boca Ratman said:


> It was probably a fare adjustment. Someone claimed you picked up the wrong rider or something.
> 
> Go through your recent rides and find the ond that was adjusted and dispute it.


I can't find where they are taking it from. If someone's CC declines, do they take the $ from us? Plus if it's a passenger saying I picked up the wrong person, why was there a tip? Bc they took it from my tips as well. ?‍♀


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I had that last week. It appeared that for that week, Uber forgot to dock the supplemental insurance from each ride. So they took it in lump the next week.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

NGOwner said:


> I had that last week. It appeared that for that week, Uber forgot to dock the supplemental insurance from each ride. So they took it in lump the next week.
> 
> [NG]Owner


What supplemental ins? I have full coverage w a rideshare policy with my ins co.



RabbleRouser said:


> U can't get into a tizzy every time uber reaches into your pocket.
> Drivers are powerless and Uber knows it
> Quit and 300 newbies take ur place
> ??Manage your expectations of a crap ? gig?


Well it may be a "crap gig" but bc of circumstances, it's my only gig right now, and taking a $28 hit when the most you make in a week here is $300, and that's a crap ton of hours to get that, is a big hurt for me.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Disgusted38 said:


> Bc they took it from my tips as well.


What do you mean? How do you know?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Disgusted38 said:


> We understand that it is important to be paid out your earnings.
> 
> I have reviewed the details of your payment as well as the screenshots and would like to inform you that the amount of $$22.98 has been deducted from your payment for the period ending 6/9/2019 for rollover adjustments. Rollover adjustments occur when you have a negative balance from a previous earning period. A negative balance occurs when your expenses exceed your trip earnings in a given week.
> 
> ...


This is why I have never used an Uber card, and never will.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> This is why I have never used an Uber card, and never will.


I don't think this has anything to do with whatever card the OP is using to cash out or account used for direct deposit. He said it was docked from his next days or weeks earnings, not a card charge back.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

let's see some screenshots


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> What do you mean? How do you know?


I asked for a breakdown. And it was taken off my tips as well.



BCS DRIVER said:


> I don't think this has anything to do with whatever card the OP is using to cash out or account used for direct deposit. He said it was docked from his next days or weeks earnings, not a card charge back.


Yes it's docked from my next weeks earnings, now 2 weeks in a row. $23 one week and I just looked and $13 this week. I have not asked for a breakdown for this $13 yet. When I call all they say is we recalculated the fares??? This used to never happen, and $36 hit in 2 weeks is making me very much reconsider Uber. I made $456 before they took the $36. Oh well, I guess I have some decisions to make.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bs without screenies


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

They need to be regulated. They have zero accountability to the drivers.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> bs without screenies


I don't need screenshots for you. I can read my screen and I know what they are telling me. If you don't have anything nice or positive to say, just don't comment. I don't leave negative stuff on others.



Roadmasta said:


> They need to be regulated. They have zero accountability to the drivers.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Disgusted38 said:


> No, my car.
> 
> Im Just very confused...


I had one yesterday from a month ago. It looked like a trip to the airport and they took $24 from me. I went to the hub I looked at the addresses and they didnt match the trip. When I reviewed lyft history I found that I dropped off at a convention center and picked up a lyft to the airport. I missed ending the guys trip and didnt see till I got to the airport.. I think I wrote them a note at the time but it took them a month to catch it...


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I had one yesterday from a month ago. It looked like a trip to the airport and they took $24 from me. I went to the hub I looked at the addresses and they didnt match the trip. When I reviewed lyft history I found that I dropped off at a convention center and picked up a lyft to the airport. I missed ending the guys trip and didnt see till I got to the airport.. I think I wrote them a note at the time but it took them a month to catch it...


That makes sense tho.. I haven't had that. ?‍♀


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I keep detailed records, if this happened to me I could go back through my records and match them to my past Uber trips in the Uber app and find the rides they adjusted. Then I could dispute every one of them based on my detailed mileage log and retained dashcam footage of every trip.

Unless you have detailed records you may not be able to figure out what trip was adjusted and therefore have no way to dispute it.

Start looking through your past trip records online and see if any have an adjustment on them. The only time I ever had a trip with an adjustment was when I saw they cheated me out of 2 miles. There was an adjustment on that trip to increase my pay. You would be looking for negative adjustments.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I keep detailed records, if this happened to me I could go back through my records and match them to my past Uber trips in the Uber app and find the rides they adjusted. Then I could dispute every one of them based on my detailed mileage log and retained dashcam footage of every trip.
> 
> Unless you have detailed records you may not be able to figure out what trip was adjusted and therefore have no way to dispute it.
> 
> Start looking through your past trip records online and see if any have an adjustment on them. The only time I ever had a trip with an adjustment was when I saw they cheated me out of 2 miles. There was an adjustment on that trip to increase my pay. You would be looking for negative adjustments.


Thank you, this is very helpful! I wish I had done this, ?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Disgusted38 said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful! I wish I had done this, ?


Every single response you've gotten here is way, way off. I have past activity adjustments every week - it simply means that you're not paid for a trip the same week it shows in your earnings.

The weekly earnings cutoff is 4:00am Monday. Let's say you get a trip request at 3:58am Monday, and it's a 2 hour trip. Because earnings are based on time ordered and pay is based on time completed the same trip can show earned one week but paid the next. That's why you can show weekly payouts that are greater than weekly earnings, like the screenshot below.

Had you had an actual fare adjustment for any reason, it would sure as a fare adjustment in the trip details, and you would see an actual deduction from (or addition to) the total.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

rider has 10 days to dispute charges.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

CTK said:


> Every single response you've gotten here is way, way off. I have past activity adjustments every week - it simply means that you're not paid for a trip the same week it shows in your earnings.
> 
> The weekly earnings cutoff is 4:00am Monday. Let's say you get a trip request at 3:58am Monday, and it's a 2 hour trip. Because earnings are based on time ordered and pay is based on time completed the same trip can show earned one week but paid the next. That's why you can show weekly payouts that are greater than weekly earnings, like the screenshot below.
> 
> Had you had an actual fare adjustment for any reason, it would sure as a fare adjustment in the trip details, and you would see an actual deduction from (or addition to) the total.


How would this give him negative adjustments?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> How would this give him negative adjustments?


Ok people lets put our thinking caps on, shall we? Did his balance go negative at any point or was there any amount deducted from an existing balance? No - he didn't say that happened (which in and of itself makes this a non issue). It isn't a negative adjustment it's simply an accounting thing as one week rolls to the next.

Wow.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

CTK said:


> Every single response you've gotten here is way, way off. I have past activity adjustments every week - it simply means that you're not paid for a trip the same week it shows in your earnings.
> 
> The weekly earnings cutoff is 4:00am Monday. Let's say you get a trip request at 3:58am Monday, and it's a 2 hour trip. Because earnings are based on time ordered and pay is based on time completed the same trip can show earned one week but paid the next. That's why you can show weekly payouts that are greater than weekly earnings, like the screenshot below.
> 
> Had you had an actual fare adjustment for any reason, it would sure as a fare adjustment in the trip details, and you would see an actual deduction from (or addition to) the total.


I don't drive at that time to have that happen. But I can scroll back months and I don't see where it's coming from. I did figure out why my tips weren't down is if a passenger uses the %, then they must reduce the tip as well ( sucks) but I still don't see any trips that were adjusted. Thank you for your help tho!



CTK said:


> Ok people lets put our thinking caps on, shall we? Did his balance go negative at any point or was there any amount deducted from an existing balance? No - he didn't say that happened (which in and of itself makes this a non issue). It isn't a negative adjustment it's simply an accounting thing as one week rolls to the next.
> 
> Wow.


First I'm a she, and I had 2 weeks that I got paid $23 and $13 less because of these adjustments. So for me, it is an issue. Not a non issue. I just posted on here looking to see if it had happened to anyone else that could explain it to me, as Uber can't/won't. And I can't find it and I've gone back > 6 months.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

CTK said:


> Ok people lets put our thinking caps on, shall we? Did his balance go negative at any point or was there any amount deducted from an existing balance? No - he didn't say that happened (which in and of itself makes this a non issue). It isn't a negative adjustment it's simply an accounting thing as one week rolls to the next.
> 
> Wow.


I saw the amounts actually deducted from my balance. In my case it was about 8 trips over the course of two days which were adjusted and the adjustments matched exactly my deductions for the disability insurance. Oddly every trip with the weird "delayed" deductions also included a tip. This likely is not coincidental.

There was no way for me to prove that they already deducted for the insurance previously. To do that I would have had to have been keeping a snapshot of each trip. Going by what they were showing however they had not deducted for the insurance previously (but since they control the app they could change it to show anything they want -- thus I say to prove it either way I would have had to regular take screenshots of each trip).

Note: I haven't seen this happen again. It was jsut a two day period from a few weeks back. I have since opted out of the disability insurance though so I should never see it happen again.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I saw the amounts actually deducted from my balance. In my case it was about 8 trips over the course of two days which were adjusted and the adjustments matched exactly my deductions for the disability insurance. Oddly every trip with the weird "delayed" deductions also included a tip. This likely is not coincidental.
> 
> There was no way for me to prove that they already deducted for the insurance previously. To do that I would have had to have been keeping a snapshot of each trip. Going by what they were showing however they had not deducted for the insurance previously (but since they control the app they could change it to show anything they want -- thus I say to prove it either way I would have had to regular take screenshots of each trip).
> 
> Note: I haven't seen this happen again. It was jsut a two day period from a few weeks back. I have since opted out of the disability insurance though so I should never see it happen again.


I don't have their insurance. I still don't know what/why they did this. ?‍♀


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I think at this point you would be best off visiting a Green Hub to get answers to your questions. Is there one near you?


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I think at this point you would be best off visiting a Green Hub to get answers to your questions. Is there one near you?


Not at the moment, they closed it and are relocating.


----------

